# Les photos sur Apple TV



## jpb2b (27 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

D'après ce que j'ai compris les photos stockées sur l'Apple TV disparaissent si :
- je les efface de IPhoto
- je synchronise mon Mac avec ATV (en en rajoutant d'autres photos par exemple)

Il y a t'il un moyen de contourner cette limitation et de pouvoir ajouter ou retirer librement les photos du disque de l'Apple TV ?

En effet j'aimerai bien faire de place sur le Mac en enlevant une partie des photos, mais les regarder quand même grace à l'ATV.

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## ipascm (27 Mars 2009)

pour te répondre rapidement :

si
"je les efface de IPhoto" -> pas moyen de contourment avec la version officielle d'appleTV

si
" je synchronise mon Mac avec ATV (en en rajoutant d'autres photos par exemple)"
passe tout simplement en synchronisation manuelle et tu pourras selectionner les photos que tu souhaites dupliquer sur ton apple TV.

note tout de meme que l'apple TV te supprime les dernières photos, lorsque tu n'as plus assez de place par rapport aux musiques que tu souhaites synchroniser.

privilegie donc une synchronisation manuelle (c-a-d configuration des films, photos et musiques à synchroniser)


----------

